

Ask HN: What to show people when they say "Show me some cool things on Linux" - xoxa

Hi, I run Archlinux (and xmonad) and sometimes when I am just sitting with my laptop people see my tiled windows or terminal or emacs or something and will say something like "Oh that's so cool! Show me something else!<p>This throws me off a little. This is what I have done in the past:<p>1. xcalib -i -a<p>2. xrandr -o left. One time when I did this two people started clapping.<p>3. ncmpcpp. People like the "rainbow music player" and its lyrics mode.<p>4. Sometimes out of boredom I will even do "dmesg". This always makes people go "oooh".<p>Could you tell me of other visually appealing little utilities in Linux? I don't use a desktop environment and don't want to install one. I hate compiz. No K-stuff either please.<p>Thanks,<p>xoxa
======
nuclearsandwich
I like aafire and sl a lot.

<https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=12473>

------
pilom
using the * modifier in commands always impressed my windows friends. "Want to
remove only the black and white photos from a folder? rm -f _-bw_ "

~~~
pilom
apparently putting text between * s will make the text italic. Learn something
everyday.

